# Training 1 year old male V



## bjameson (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi,
I was looking for some tips on training our 1 year old coda on a few basics. He is still very much a puppy but we are having some problems with jumping, counter surfing and stealing. Does anyone have recommondations. With regards to jumping we try to go very low to him so he doesn't jump, tell him to sit and pet him as soon as he sits. He still has jumping outbursts though. His paws always seem to be on our counter, any tips on how to stop this? He also snatches things from the bathroom or our bedroom hamper and takes them under the table. These are his worst habits as of now and we'll take any pointers! Thanks, Brett


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

I've noticed that lowering yourself to a dog is almost an invitation for them to jump on you/in your space. I turn my back on my boy and walk away when he tries to jump up at me. I don't even say a word to him.

Counter surfing... reward for four on the floor. 
Since he's already a year, may be tougher to break the habit, but what is he finding on the counter - ie what are you leaving on the counter for him to find  ? You may have to keep them clear of anything while he learns that jumping on them gets him nothing.


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

Our Blaze is a y14 mos. around 9 mos counter surfing hit. We made sure reward for off was BIG. Hasn't been prob since. Jumping is something we've always been on top of Blaze is always on command to sit stay when someone arrives. Work on that in controlled situations first, reward of dog on command is sooooo worth it. Best of luck!


----------

